# 37 Elgin Motobike with some updates



## Mingero (Apr 3, 2013)

Just finished this ........rides great


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks good--what tires are you running? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 3, 2013)

awesome looking bike man, glad its back on the road!

Nick.


----------



## Mingero (Apr 3, 2013)

Tires are cream Duro bricks 26 x 2.125........this is a smooth rider


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks sweet. Is that the one that was on RRB recently? Woulda picked it up but had just gotten one myself.


----------



## Mingero (Apr 3, 2013)

yes...frameset from Simpleman, seat from Yeshoney, bars from Bicyclebones and the rest from F&R cycle.......


----------

